

Thread Protocol – Google Et Al. Home Automation Protocol - datashovel
http://www.threadgroup.org/

======
datashovel
Here are some videos on the site:

    
    
      The Thread Group - President, Chriss Boross
       https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHTBkucSP4
    
      The Thread Group - VP of Marketing, Sujata Neidig
       https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVsNykx8AUw
    
      The Thread Group - Thread VP of Technology, Skip Ashton
       https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNMtNxIXX0g
    
    

EDIT: Found a resource that says this is open protocol, vendor neutral.

[http://www.threadgroup.org/Portals/0/documents/events/Thread...](http://www.threadgroup.org/Portals/0/documents/events/ThreadIntro.pdf)

------
datashovel
Minimum membership $2500? I guess you don't get access to the "open protocol"
unless you join?

